# 1 micron Dust collector bags from PSI



## louie (Jun 25, 2009)

I just installed 1 micron replacement bags from PSI on my Delta 50-840 1 HP dust collector. Although the dust collector works, the bags do not inflate fully. They actually don't move much when turned on or off. The factory bags would fully inflate during use and collapse when turned off. I have verified there are no leaks. Anyone have and experience with the PSI bags?

Thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not yet but I was going to get one, I think I will wait now though.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 25, 2009)

A bag must be sized for your collector. Do not just buy any bag. Talk to someone and if you can find that person at PSI good luck about the collector you have and the size it is.

Bought mine from here and good people to talk to and they will size the bag for the collector. A bit more pricey but you know the saying.

http://www.americanfabricfilter.com/email_success.php


----------



## louie (Jun 25, 2009)

I bought the BC1-1V bags. According the latest PSI catalog, this is the model for the Delta 50-840 -- I will have to check with Tech support in the morning.


----------



## Fred (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you still have the same amount of vacuum that you had before changing bags?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 26, 2009)

The bag may not fully inflate.  That does not mean anything as long as your suction is the same.  I bet once the bag gets caked with dust, it will inflate more.  Right now the air is just flowing through the bags better since they are new.


----------



## louie (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally got in touch with PSI tech support. They said it is normal for the bags not to fully inflate. Also, after turning a few pens this weekend, I would say the amount of vacuum is greater then the 10 year old OE bags. (although it may equal the vacuum when the OE bags were brand new).


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jul 6, 2009)

Condensed version of the following paragraphs:
Fully inflated bag = bad
Not fully inflated bag = good

A fully inflated bag means that air is pressing against the inside of the bag trying to get out.  This translates to a restriction in the airflow.  A bag that is not fully inflated means that there is not enough restriction in the bag to let enough air press against the bag to inflate it, the air is simply leaving the bag.  This is a good thing.  (Unless you have a leak somewhere but the OP indicates that there is no leak.)  

The air being drawn into the collector by the impeller has to equal the air leaving the collector via the filter bags.  If the bag is only capable of allowing 1050 cfm of air to leave and the impeller is trying to push 1100 cfm of air then the bag will fully inflate and the net airflow will only be 1050 cfm.  If the bag is capable of allowing 1150 cfm of air to leave and the impeller is trying to push 1100 cfm of air then the bag will not fully inflate and the net airflow will be 1100 cfm.

This concludes todays physics lesson.  All material presented herein may be on the quiz or final exam.


----------

